# It's Not Very Lemony



## QuiQuog (Apr 10, 2015)

So I made a batch of skeeter pee and I thought I followed the instructions, but I ended up with a 5 gallon carboy topped off, plus another 500 ml or so. It's sitting now to test for fermentation after back sweetening now. I tried some of the remainder and it was lacking in lemon flavor. Should it be somewhat tart, or very bland? It was okay, but nothing that would garner the accolades that it seems to get from others around here. 

I'm thinking of adding some fresh squeezed lemon juice for more lemony tartness, and maybe some lemon zest to give it a little bite. Any thoughts?


----------



## Arne (Apr 11, 2015)

Yep, not lemony enough, add some more lemon juice. Should work just fine. Mite take a while to clear afterward, tho. Arne.


----------



## the_rayway (Apr 12, 2015)

No laughing, but I had to add acid blend to mine to bring out the lemony goodness


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Apr 12, 2015)

the_rayway said:


> No laughing, but I had to add acid blend to mine to bring out the lemony goodness



   Sorry just had to laugh!!! I've only made one batch of skeeter pee and I used the slurry from a cranberry apple wine and the result was an interesting flavor! I like it in the summer, over ice with added lemon squeezed in.


----------



## NorCal (Apr 12, 2015)

I've found that everyone seems to like their SP a little different. I made a batch really light on the tannin, no Sorbate, Sparkolloid or back sweetening. I plan on serving it along with sugar and lemon twist for people to make it their own. Kind of like a cup of coffee; some like it black, some sugar, some cream and then everyone likes different amounts of each.


----------



## Arne (Apr 12, 2015)

@NorCal Did it cure the headaches?? Just wondering. Arne. Read the last of your other post. Glad you can make it without the bad effects. Arne.


----------



## NorCal (Apr 13, 2015)

Arne, thanks for asking. I've only had one glass so far and no ill affects. I'm really encouraged. I'm bottling this upcoming weekend and I'm sure I will give it a full test.


----------



## Black-opal (Apr 30, 2015)

hoping to get around the 'not lemony' by using the Newman's Own limeade as it has lime oils along with the juice. time will tell.


----------

